# Seekarte Vikna



## Aalthorsten (6. Juni 2014)

Moin Boardis,

ich fahre in ein paar Tagen nach Nord Norge genauer gesagt, auf die Insel Vikna und such nun dringend ein paar gute GPS Positionen. Hat jemand vielleicht einen Tip für Seekarten ??
Beim Erstellen/Drucken tue ich mich leider etwas blöd an.
Über jede Idee wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß

Aalthorsten


----------



## zander20020 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Seekarte Vikna*

Moin,Moin
wo fährst du genau hin komme gerade ( gestern) wieder top Gebiet super Fänge ( 3 Helis dorsche bis 25 pfd)
gruß zander20020


----------



## Aalthorsten (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Seekarte Vikna*

Moin Zander,

ich fahre in Skjaergardscamp
Wo warst Du denn ??

Gruss

Aalthorsten


----------



## zander20020 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Seekarte Vikna*

Moin Moin
Nyheim bei einem privaten anbieter schau mal bei norwegen-angelfreunde ( infopool) 
gruß zander20020


----------



## D123J (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Seekarte Vikna*

Schönes Eck, wo ihr hinfahrt. Schaut bitte, dass ihr nen ordentlichen Kartenplotter mitnehmt. Soweit ich weiß (Stand Nov. 2013) habt ihr auf den Booten nur Echolote. In den Schären ist das meines Erachtens sehr gefährlich einen Angler nur damit loszulassen. 

Ansonsten kannst du dir das Gebiet z. B. hier ansehen:

http://kart.gulesider.no/m/ajGQa

Hier hat sich schon mal jemand die Mühe gemacht, seine Fangplätze einzutragen. Ansonsten kannst du mit Hilfe der Kartentools rechts unten sowohl GPS Daten als auch Entfernungen einzelner Spots ermitteln.

Inshore in den Schären sind gute Fänge möglich. Tendenziell würde ich aber versuchen Offshore zu fahren. Dort kannst du auf Vikna alles erleben!!!

Was du z. B. auch machen könntest:
Von Skjergard die Straße weiter bis zum Ende, dann kommst du nach Valoya. Dort befindet sich ein kleiner Hafen. Frag doch mal den Vermieter, ob ihr dort euer Boot festmachen könnt. Dann fahrt ihr zwar mit dem Auto jeden Tag ein paar Kilometer, aber von Valoya aus seit in in null komma nix draußen auf den wirklich guten Plätzen und müsst nicht immer das Gekurve durch die Schären auf euch nehmen. Spart Sprit und Zeit.

Falls du noch Fragen hast, ruhig her damit.

Gruß

Jens


----------

